

Depixeling Pixel Art - jberkel
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/kopf/pixelart/index.html

======
Luyt
This was discussed earlier on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2578706>

~~~
jberkel
sorry, site:news.ycombinator.com search didn't turn up any results - very hard
to check for dups.

~~~
georgemcbay
Actually this thread was still very useful to me despite the dupe because
virtually all the links in the original thread are dead.

